# [SOLVED] How can I make a diagonal banner over an image?



## cyn270 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there...forgive how simple this question is...I am taking care of maintaining a site for a non profit, and I am far from a graphic designer...I need to make a change to our current newsletter (second image). We do this on our site via a little image and then a link to our PDF of the newsletter. I need to know how to make a diagonal blue semi transparent banner that has the date in white font (sept '10) running across it diagonally. I tried using the previous newsletter (see images) but the layers are locked. I can either have imput into how to unlock the layers and than use that to type in the new date over the new newsletter, or just do it from scratch. I know this is beyond simple...but I dont know where to begin. I am using photoshop CS2 v9.
much thanks


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: How can I make a diagonal banner over an image?*

i did a short tutorial to show you how. i think that is what you want to do.


----------



## cyn270 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: How can I make a diagonal banner over an image?*

wow!! thanks so much! that's exactly what i needed to do! I couldn't get audio to work, but was able to follow along and get it done. Much appreciated! Thank you for taking the time to respond and to post the tutorial.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

glad it helped. the audio was a bit low, but the only keyboard short cut i used was 'free transform' mode and it was CTRL + T (on the mac i think its command +T) to enter it.


----------

